# شكرا جزيلا لادارة المنتدى



## عبدالقادر2 (24 مارس 2015)

لاحظت وجود وسام جديد من المنتدى . اشكر القائمين على ادارة المنتدى . هم حقا من يستحقون هذا الوسام لاتاحتهم الفرصة لنا لدفع زكاة العلم والتعلم فى وقت و مكان واحد. شكرا لكم
وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (1 أبريل 2015)

ربنا يزيدك .حضرتك فعلا تستحق اوسمة كل يوم


----------



## 83moris (2 أبريل 2015)

دا اقل تقدير يا دكتور


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 أبريل 2015)

عبد القادر باشا اتمني لك الوسام من الله عز و جل علي مساعدتك لمن يحتاج المساعده جزاك الله كل خير


----------

